# Phenom II 955 NB overclocking



## sukesh1090 (Sep 6, 2011)

guys after googling i found that there won't be any performance increase in running RAM @1600MHz,i should also increase NB speed so guys what should be my NB speed to match with RAM's speed and what could be the maximum speed i can increase?
Thank you.

today i tried to increase the NB frequency to 2600 by setting multiplier to 13 and also increasing the cpu NB voltage by a bit but the system fails to boot telling boot failure because of overclocking.is 2400Mhz is the maximum i can get?if it is then how some people are getting 2700-3000 and all?what to do guys?
thank you.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 12, 2011)

Some people get it to such high clocks as they have High Performance Overclock oriented RAM's
Are you dissatisfied by the performance of your PC? Any lag during gaming>? If no, then I find that you shouldnt Overclock RAM
*www.tomshardware.com/forum/243685-29-overclocking-matter


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 12, 2011)

i am to run it stable @ 3500 MHz processor frequency,v core @ 1.25V,NB frequency 2600 @ 1.275V,HT @ 2400MHz.i haven't went further i will check it after my exams.thanks.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 13, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> i am to run it stable @ 3500 MHz processor frequency,v core @ 1.25V,NB frequency 2600 @ 1.275V,HT @ 2400MHz.i haven't went further i will check it after my exams.thanks.



Dont overpush at the same time. Just small increments 
BTW, it would be better if you had a aftermarket cooler


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 13, 2011)

^^yes i know but i will add the cooler later.right now with occt linpack test for one and half hour gives me maximum temperature of 62C.so right now i am good as i read in whole internet that linpack test will heat the processor a lot which a day to day works can't do,so 62C is very good i guess.i can rest till summer.
and overclocking i only increase 0.5X multiplier at a time for frequency and 1X for NB.voltage what my mobo allows next to what i am having.


----------



## Tarun (Oct 14, 2011)

pls dont go over 60s u will fry ur cpu  get a cheap 212+ and njoy the Ocing


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 14, 2011)

nope not above 60.in burning test and prime 95 and all it stays below 60 and during playing games it settles even still less temp as full CPU utilization is not there.thanks for the reply.


----------



## Tarun (Oct 15, 2011)

Any time pal


----------

